# Happy Birthday Bear!



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

His first Birthday!

Bear is a year old on the 14th! A *year* Time flies when you are having fun and worrying at the same time. I have enjoyed having Bear the most of any dog I have ever had, but I have spent more time worrying too. All I can say about that is don't get obsessed by the stories of things that can go wrong, it'll take the stuffing out of you. Enjoy your dog!

Bear has matched and exceeded Fred's weight now, 88lbs more or less depending on what's for breakfast, and he will continue to put on mass slowly over the next year. I might have found the semi-mythical 100lb Shepherd. He still looks small compared to his best buddy Druss though, who *is* a 100lb plus Shepherd. We will see!

I brush every night and his coat is Gorgeous! I'm going to try and get a shot side on and brushed to see the gleam, but It's raining *again* today. I call the brushing sessions Tribbling :laugh: I can sink my fingers into his ruff. The regular brushing and bathing has paid off. He *loves* brushing, and he will climb into the tub on his own. That's nice because he passed the "easy to lift" stage a long while back 

Next goal is teaching him the Stack or show pose. He's such a floppy dog! I call him Round Heels because he'd rather be on his back getting a rub than posing for anything. Standing up is *far* too much work. We have finally really nailed the Recall in the wild though. The both of them impress people in the Bush or at the Beach by the way they will come straight back to me no matter what to Sit or Down on command. So far his repertoire includes, Shake (either paw), Sit, Down, Stand, Stay (in all three positions), Come, Roll Over (left AND right), Twirl (left and right), Go to your mat, Hold (an object), Retrieve and Release, and the pair of them know Left, Right, Stop, and Back Up, when they are walking either side of me.

We have NOT mastered Heel yet or walking at Heel off the lead. His Nose still rules his Brain. We'll work on it.

Swimming is getting better still and he can take waves on the leap, and surf them back in to the beach. He can hold his position in the water while searching for the object too, beach or river pool.

In any case, Happy Birthday Bear! 

Flickr set of Bear...

Happy Birthday Bear! - a set on Flickr

Breakfast Time. Please excuse the excitement  Breakfast is a big event...










I *am* going with you!










Compared to my Size 13's..










After the Beach, and out for the count.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

My Bear says "Happy Birthday" to your Bear.
He's a great looking guy!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome, wishing for you many, many more. Both of your babies are beautiful, thanks for sharing. :birthday:


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Best wishes to Bear on the big day!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

And my birthday boy wishes your Bear a :birthday:


----------



## Sol's Amigos (Sep 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bear!










We have a “Bear” too – Posted over in the welcome section (Hello from Florida)!


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> And my birthday boy wishes your Bear a :birthday:


Happy Birthday back at'cha! I enjoy reading Gunner stories. I'd love to meet him, but prooooobably not going to happen with you Northern Hemisphere people!


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the Birthday wishes everyone! I'll give him an extra hug :wub: for each reply...

...It will be a burden, but someone's got to do it! :laugh:

I'll see if I can get a Birthday Hat picture, but he ate the last hat I put on him so no promises.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bear!!!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Happy birthday, Bear, you handsome boy, you!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday:* Bear!!*


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

My first GSD was named Bear. Fond memories. Happy birthday to your Bear!


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

As long promised, Wave Jumping!

Here is Bear out doing his most favourite thing aside from chasing bunnies.

Apologies for the quality it was my phone and not the camera!

Bear Surfing | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

This was the third swim, and we went on for another dozen. Good sleeping when we got home too.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Bear! You've changed SO much! What a very handsome boy you are!!


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you very much on behalf of someone who types with his nose... :laugh:

Love that Pup :wub:


----------

